# Conservation des cartouches d'encre



## kundry (17 Octobre 2005)

A propos de l'Epson Stylus Photo R300 :

En parcourant le forum, je lis que si l'imprimante reste inutilisée pendant un certain temps, les têtes sèchent et l'imprimante est bonne à jeter. Est-ce vrai ? 

Quel est le délai maximum entre 2 utilisations ? Quelqu'un a t-il déjà pensé à faire une "image de maintenance" dont l'impression utiliserait toutes les têtes, mais en utilisant un minimum d'encre, juste ce qu'il faut pour éviter qu'elles sechent ?

Merci de me répondre....avant que mes têtes sèchent  
K.


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Octobre 2005)

Slt

j'ai comme toi une R300 et je dois l'utiliser une fois par mois et je n'ai pas eu de probl&#232;me de "s&#233;chage" buses bouch&#233;es.

Imprime au moins une fois par mois une page de "test" pour te rassurer

mais faut pas &#234;tre aussi "maniaque"

non je rigole, je comprends ton souci vu le prix des cartouches

Bye


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Octobre 2005)

&#192; la Fernand Raynaud: 
_*Q*: "Combien de temps met l'encre pour s&#233;cher dans les buses ?"
*R*: "Un certain temps !"_


On ne sait pas jusqu'&#224; quand on peut laisser l'encre s&#232;cher. Ce qui est s&#251;r, c'est qu'on sait quand il est trop tard.

Pour ma part, quand j'utilisais une Epson &#224; jet d'encre (&#231;a fait plusieurs ann&#233;es d&#233;j&#224, j'avais un mal fou &#224; la faire "repartir" &#224; mes retours de vacances. Arriv&#233; &#224; un point o&#249; un trop grand nombre de buses se sont retrouv&#233;es bouch&#233;es, et comme j'&#233;tais rebut&#233; par le co&#251;t de la r&#233;paration, j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; racheter une imprimante HP. Maintenant, je ne rach&#232;te plus que &#231;a.

Chez HP, les buses sont int&#233;gr&#233;es aux cartouches d'encre. Comme on jette le tout apr&#232;s usage, on a de nouvelles buses &#224; chaque nouvelle cartouche. Et on n'a plus qu'&#224; changer la cartouche si par malheur des buses n'arrivaient plus &#224; se d&#233;boucher apr&#232;s une p&#233;riode prolong&#233;e d'inutilisation.

Mais le prix des imprimantes ne cessant de baisser, peut-&#234;tre vaudra-t-il mieux bient&#244;t racheter l'imprimante plut&#244;t que la cartouche...


----------



## kundry (18 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses. C'est vrai que si on compare le prix des imprimantes et celui des cartouches, ce sera bientôt plus économique de prendre des imprimantes jetables.
K


----------



## higeline (9 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai une imprimante epson 3000 à vendre. Ca fait maintenant environ 3 mois qu'elle n'a pas été utilisé. Est il vrai que de laisser des cartouches entamées dans l'imprimante sans s'en servir pendant un moment risque de l'abimer ? Vaut il mieux les enlever ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2006)

Bof, Je ne sais pas vraiment. 
j'ai laissé trainé une HP 3420 pendant 2 ans avec ses cartouches en place. Quand je l'ai resorti, un petit calibrage, 2-3 tests et c'est reparti comme en 40. 
A toi de voir.


----------



## higeline (9 Mars 2006)

ok merci ça me rassure


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Mars 2006)

higeline a dit:
			
		

> ok merci ça me rassure


Salut, 
sauf que si je ne m'abuse pour les HP les buses sont dans la cartouche et pas pour les Epson ... les laisser dedans est moins conseillé


----------

